# *** When Plumage meets Chrome Yellow - A contest Entry ***



## user79 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. This look is for a contest entry on Youtube to win a brush set. I hope I win, lol, I love me some brushes!


The inspiration pic I used from Billy B.'s portfolio:







And my rendition of this extreme look:






















Eyes: Chrome Yellow, Plumage, Carbon, White pigment, Revlon liquid liner, lashes top & bottom

Lips: Beet lipliner, Show Orchid lipstick, Style Minx lipgloss

Cheek: Nars Crazed blush, Shimpagne MSF


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh wow, this is beautiful! I hope you win.


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2008)

you did an amazing job!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 12, 2008)

you did a great job! I think right now your entry is the best so far


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! the lips are my fave part of this look.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

This is so gorgeous and creative.  Not to mention the photography rocks!

You have an excellent shot at winning, for sure.  Good luck!


----------



## user79 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_you did a great job! I think right now your entry is the best so far_

 
You think really? Thanks! Although I loooooove RenRen's!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually like yours better than the original... it looks amazing! Good luck, and I hope you win!


----------



## Briar (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, that's incredible!!  Great job


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 12, 2008)

~Amazingly beautiful~
Good Luck I hope you win!!!


----------



## user79 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I actually like yours better than the original... it looks amazing! Good luck, and I hope you win!_

 

Really? Wow, thank you!


----------



## nikki (Oct 12, 2008)

Very pretty!!  Great job!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 12, 2008)

You should Absolutely, Positively WIN!!! This looks incredible...


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 12, 2008)

You WILL win !
I always love seeing your looks and find them so inspirational !
Now after you win you have to do a tutorial of this .


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow...so gorgeous!!!  I LOVE those lips!!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 12, 2008)

Ya, I agree with the others.  I think this is much more interesting than the original and far better than the other entries.  I hope you win!  This looks great.  Good luck!!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 12, 2008)

That look is off the charts...it's just...banana sandwich holy MACaroni crazy beautiful!!!!!  You took the inspiration look and took it to the next level.  The other submissions better fear you, honey!  Totally fierce!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow -- amazing job!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 12, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 13, 2008)

O-M-G! 
I'm speechless. 
Good luck!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh that is just fantastic!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 13, 2008)

This is awesome. You are so very talented and I agree, your look kicks the original's ass, LOL.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 13, 2008)

Your talent is amazing!  I am always so inspired by your makeup looks!


----------



## shootout (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, this looks amazing on you!
I hope you win too!


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm so amazed at your talent!  Sending you all my best wishes for a win!


----------



## Esperanza (Oct 13, 2008)

I already told you that on Youtube, but your blending is really amazing, you've got a real talent for makeup Julia! I just love the shape of the eyes and the colours you've mixed. Good luck for the contest, your entry is the best


----------



## pollymc (Oct 13, 2008)

This is gorgeous..The yellow really pops out! And with those lips? Awesome!!

Not something i'd wear every day though hehe

I hope you win!!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 13, 2008)

That is really stunning!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 13, 2008)

You are so talented... good luck.


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 13, 2008)

thats stunning!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 13, 2008)

That looks amazing, wow I am in awe. Flawless look, good luck!


----------



## themacbarbie (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats actually amazing!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 13, 2008)

You are amazing girl! I hope you win!


----------



## srl5045 (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful, as always... DUH.
<3 I love this, and your lips... I'm jealous.


----------



## blinkymei (Oct 13, 2008)

wow that's cool cool and pretty, I think you hit it right on the spot... good luck, you deserve to win


----------



## n_c (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow amazing!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 13, 2008)

you girl are my idol when it comes to makeup. You did an excellent re-creation of the look


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw another entry as was WOW! Then I saw this, and all I can say is DAYUM!!!


----------



## vetters77 (Oct 13, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me. Lovely look!!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

FRICKIN AMAZING~ You have such talent!!!!!!! I'm jealous yet inspired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck.


----------



## RenRen (Oct 13, 2008)

hey hon it's ren ren!  I think you got this one in the bag, my vote is for you!


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wow


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 13, 2008)

hope you win!!  You are soooo GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Oct 13, 2008)

Girl this is AMAZING this is definitely a winning look!


----------



## Dollheart (Oct 13, 2008)

this is stunning ^_^ i instantly want to try it heehee
i hope you win!
xox


----------



## user79 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RenRen* 

 
_hey hon it's ren ren!  I think you got this one in the bag, my vote is for you!_

 
I'm not sure! I think your look was sooo awesome! You should post it as a thread here, it was spectacular. I loved what you did with those lashes...


----------



## Susanne (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh wow, my first thought was the German soccer club Borussia Dortmund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, this is an awesome look!! I love the contrast of eyes and lips!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 14, 2008)

I prefer yours than the original one... 
The pix are also very artistic! I hope you'll win.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 14, 2008)

Of course, amazing!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 14, 2008)

FLAWLESS. You did a fantastic job


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 14, 2008)

That is seriously hot, you should win!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 14, 2008)

so pretty! good luck!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay, creative! :]
And *gorgeous* lips!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 14, 2008)

Freaking amazing. Wow.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 15, 2008)

perfection!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 15, 2008)

Amazing! WOW hope you win!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Jawdroping!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 15, 2008)

wow wow wow, i love it,  you rock them yellows


----------



## chirufus (Oct 15, 2008)

Is there a way that we can vote for you? So that you win the contest. 
And also agree with the other, your version is better.


----------



## amurr (Oct 15, 2008)

I just love the flawless execution of your makeup. I wish I had you at all my photo shoots to do makeup!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 15, 2008)

You HAVE to win. This is way too amazing..i love everything you've done, always leaves me with wide-eyes and mouth agape lol


----------



## user79 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Is there a way that we can vote for you? So that you win the contest. 
And also agree with the other, your version is better._

 
I don't think there's voting, the winner is being picked by Billy B. I think. But thanks anyway


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful!! :d


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok you are a true artist.  You really nailed that photo.  Excellent job.  Someday I hope to be half as good as you are.


----------



## Pluie (Oct 16, 2008)

The look is so great ^^ U've done a gud job :X


----------



## Caramel_QT (Oct 16, 2008)

Insane!!!

The photography is so artistic...very well done and professional-looking.


----------



## mslips (Oct 16, 2008)

this is so nice! i love the cut of the black, did you do a liner on the crease as a base?


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, that is perfect in every way! Great job, I hope you win!!!


----------



## user79 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_this is so nice! i love the cut of the black, did you do a liner on the crease as a base?_

 
Nope, just free handed it with shadow.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 16, 2008)

Perfect. I wish my chrome yellow would pop like yours. What did you use to make it pop like that. Did you usea cream base or a paint?? tell me ur secrets


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2008)

You will win it!


----------



## user79 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Perfect. I wish my chrome yellow would pop like yours. What did you use to make it pop like that. Did you usea cream base or a paint?? tell me ur secrets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
UDPP + packing it on with a dense brush + good lighting


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 17, 2008)

u never cease to amaze me!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 17, 2008)

it's amazing!


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

you are just too pretty! I love the contrast of the lips and yellow eyes!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 23, 2008)

I prefer yours look than the original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Definitely you must win!


----------

